# Lost Wife



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

A man approaches a young woman in a shop. he says" I can't find my wife, can I talk to you for a few minutes?"
The woman says "Sure but do you have any idea where your wife is?"
"Not a clue" he says" But whenever I talk to a beautiful woman with tits like yours she appears out of nowhere!"


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

Hahahaha...I'm gonna use this in real life


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

So true


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## JesseJames (Feb 18, 2015)

Might result in either divorce if the lady takes it well or a very sore face after the expected bitch slap lol


----------



## ttjamestt (Feb 20, 2015)

Lol. Like that


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Coisty06 (Dec 20, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anmarube (Mar 23, 2015)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

